# Adding network printer to Windows 7



## RevolutionistT

Hello, I have a desktop that is joined to a domain. I was able to connect to the network printers and print just fine for months. But today, when I went to print it would show up on my queue but never print. It would just hang there. And when I checked the printers on the server, nothing shows in the print queue. So I removed all the printers from the computer and tried to add them again. But when I do I get an error message "Windows cannot connect to the printer. Operation failed with error 0x00000002". Ive looked at a couple places so far on the internet but have not found an answer.

Thanks.


----------



## johnwill

This is a procedure that may work for installing network printers when the normal install doesn't work properly.


Select: Control Panel, Printers, Add Printer
Choose Add Local Printer. 
Uncheck the box marked :Automatically detect my PnP printer. 
Click Next
Select Create a New Port and leave the default in the drop down selection as Local Port.
Click Next
Windows displays a small dialogue box asking a port name. 
Key in: \\<computer_name>\<printer_name> See note below
Click OK
Windows will show a list of printer vendors and models. The list looks just like the Windows Add Hardware Dialog. Select your printer manufacturer and printer model from the list. If your specific printer isn't shown, you can click on Have Disk and browse to the folder where you have the unpacked drivers for your printer.

*Note:*
_<computer_name> - Computer name from Control Panel, System status display.
<printer_name> - The actual name of the network printer viewed by browsing to the shared printer on the network._​


----------



## shawninc

When connecting a network printer, the following error was encountered on a Windows 7 64bit computer:


Windows cannot connect to the printer. Operation failed with error: 0x00000002


This occurs after browsing to the machine with the shared printer, right clicking the printer, and selecting ‘connect’.
*Synopsis*

This issue relates to creating a port for the mapped printer, or the printer UNC. During trouble shooting, we did rename the printer to ensure that it follows “8.3” naming convention used on NetBIOS: that did not resolve the issue. Both computers, the client and sharer, were Windows 7 64bit.
*Resolution*

The solution is to create a new ‘Local Port’ using the UNC to the printer share as the name. For example, the printer is shared with the name ‘HPLJ5’ on computer ‘DESKTOP1’. The local port’s name should be ‘\\DESKTOP1\HPLJ5’.


You may create a new port while doing the ‘Add Printer’ wizard from Devices and Printers in control panel. During this process, you will need to install the print driver as it will not pull the driver from the computer that shared the printer.


----------



## anthws

i know this is old but here's a solution that worked for me... it turned out that i was trying to use a 64-bit version of the driver and it was a 32-bit Windows box. got the correct driver and 'bingo!'

lesson: check the OS version and the driver version and don't make any assumptions about same.


----------



## 4Phoenix

1.	Click on the Start button, and then click on Devices and Printers.
2.	In the Devices and Printers window, click on the Add a printer button.
3.	In the Add Printer wizard, click on the option Add a network, wireless, or Bluetooth printer.

Windows will display a list of available printers.

4.	Select a printer from the list, or click on the option The printer that I want isn't listed to find the desired printer. (To find a printer, proceed to step 5
5.	To find a printer not on the list, perform the following: 

Select the option Add a printer using a TCP/IP address or hostname, and then click on theNext button. (Note: Consult the printer list to find your printer's IP address.)

Enter the IP address in the Hostname or IP address text area. (As you type the address, Windows also adds the address automatically to the Port name text area, as shown in the example below.)

Install the driver for your printer by selecting the printer's manufacturer from the Manufacturer and then the model number. (If the model number of your printer isn't listed, click on theWindows Update button to list additional printer models.)

Click on the Next button.

6.	Enter a descriptive name for your printer in the Printer name text area or leave the name that is already filled in, then click on the Next button. (In the example below, "Xerox WorkCentre 7345 PCL6" has been entered for the printer name.)
Note: You can change the printer name at any time. 

You should see the following window showing that Windows 7 has started the process of installing the printer

In the next window, make sure the option Do not share this printer is selected, and then click on theNext button.

7.	In the message window shown in step 7, click on the Print a test page button if you want to print a test page to verify you can print with the printer, and then click on the Finish button.
8.	You can view the new printer listing by clicking again on the Start button, and then clicking again onDevices and Printers. You should see the entry for your printer. (In the example below, "Xerox WorkCentre 7345 PCL6" has been added.)


4Phoenix


----------

